# A slight problem...



## xRastaxRuggzx (Feb 8, 2011)

So I lost my pup and gear on Friday, and Saturday when I get outta jail, I head back to Ocean Beach. Along the way, I meet this girl "Amy" at Encinitas station. We hit it off immediately, having similar interests. She said she didnt have anything planned for that evening, so I offered to take her to a jam show in SD. She said she was 19 and from Long Beach. While waiting for the next bus, we hooked up and alla the sudden she claims I am her boyfriend. A bit hurried I would say, but I could tell she just wanted someone to hang out with. Then she tells me how shes glad she met me bc the bus she was on was heading toward a local pimps house. So now Im thinkin, I gotta hang out with this girl, keep her head straight. Theres other options out there besides sex work unless thats what you wanna do. So we get to OB and start spangin while waitin for some friends to go to the show with. She seems amazed by how simple my life is. I also find out she is usually drug free. That is a plus. Later we meet up with some friends, and they were gonna roll tonight. I decided to partake, and Amy pulls out some cash she had and hands it to me. I was like whats this for, and she said for the drugs. I told her how id rather not take her money and she should save it for something more productive. She then decides later on she wants to roll, so we all are on molly driving to the show, and me and the other kids start getting drunk when we get there. Amy stayed dry which was tight. I dont remember much more of that night besides my friend falling and breakin his nose and Amy and I retreating to under the pier. That night we didnt get much sleep and headed back towards OB when the sun came up. I ended up getting a bottle of Canadien Whiskey that morning, and we sat and talked throughout the day about life and stuff. She said she hadn't been with her parents in a while, which was similar to me. Seemed to me like she wanted to be a bum, and when asked, she replied enthusiastically. Later on during the day, we meet up with the kids from the previous night, and hang out by the cliffs watching the sea for the good majority of the day. Later that evening, my friend, Malarky, tells me she was under the impression that Amy was a little young but when asked she had replied she was 18. This sorta sketched me out, cuz I got the feeling she may be a runaway. So me and Malarky and this kid Eric meet up later when Amy went to the bathroom. I started to ditch her, just to get away for a couple hours and clear my head. She found us in some random alley and she didnt have her bag with her I had left. She asks what happened, and I wait till the other two left, and said I wanted to get a break for a couple hours and ditched her partially because she seemed a bit young. She then breaks down in tears saying how she threw out all her contact information that morning, and she wanted to spend all her time with me because she was scared/lonely. After about five minutes of this, I feel like an asshole, so I decide to walk outta public with her to show her a place to squat. When we get to privacy, her mood like instantly changes, instead of tears, she is like hella happy and said she just wanted to have sex all night and tried convincing me for a while she wasnt underage. So eventually I caved in, I think it was partialy because I was hella cold from not having a sleeping bag and she had a blanket and body warmth. So the next morning approaches, and I needed to go get the lowdown on my gear in San Clemente. I ask Amy if she wanted to stay in OB and wait for me a bit. She didnt want to, so we proceed to Old Town to spange the rest of the bus fare. We took turns spangin and she seemed to come back every two seconds saying she asked a couple people to no avail. After about four times, I was just like ok, just go fly a sign for a few minutes on the corner, and ill spange here near the buses. I eventually got my bus fare and it had been over an hour or so since I had seen her.I ate some acid and just decided to wait. I was thinking this may be a good time to ditch her, but my conscience kicked in for a second, so I walked around to look for her. I couldnt find her at the spot she was flying, and walked around the parking lot for a bit looking for her. Ten minutes later, I still haven't found her and my bus pulls up. I wait till the last second then board, leaving her gear on the bus bench, hoping she would go back to OB or at least not be getting harrassed by the cops. I didnt see her as the bus circled the bus terminal, and began to fear the worst. I was partially relieved though. Then later I was walking (the acid had begun to kick in) and some times I would hear her voice saying my name like she had followed me. I looked around and then decided to just head on my way and then try and hurry back to find her. That day I felt really bored, partially from lack of companionship. I dont know why I felt so attracted to her, like maybe it wasn't her so much as the idea of having someone with me. I had just lost my dog who meant the world to me and then she comes up right at the perfect time. It also seemed that she was there to help me get over a brief relationship I had with my friend Danny who headed to the Bay alone because I wanted to stay for this jam show. That night I froze my ass off in San Clemente and once again regreted leaving her even though I looked for her. Today though, Ive begun to start really missing her. I dont know what to do. She may very well be an underage runaway, but she seemed to be so sincere with me that I don't know what to think. I just hope she is ok. I was planning on going straight back to OB to see her after I got my gear back from the jail, but then I find out I have to wait until Thursday to do so. I don't really know what to do, which is probably going to be just movin' on, because the probability i'd see her again after a couple days is unlikely. But it did seem like such a coincedence that everything worked out like that that idk what to feel. Any thoughts, comments, suggestions? I know I seem like an asshole/scum bag...but some advice would be nice. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Mouse (Feb 9, 2011)

oh wow.. that sounds complicated and strange.

I really don't think you need to feel bad. The girl was obviously a lil off but not in a hugely bad way. She probably would have caused you trouble in the long run.


----------



## wildboy860 (Feb 9, 2011)

nah i dont think your being an asshole scum bag. it sounds preety rad with the timing on all of this. i would wait around a few more days and see what's up, if she comes around at all. if not then go on with your life. best of luck bro.


----------



## Medusa (Feb 9, 2011)

I dunno....this girl seems a bit sketchy to me. I don't think the way that you left like that without telling her was a good thing to do. However, it's done and over with, and I really feel like she would have turned into a total mess on you. She seems like she would have been a handful and would have gotten you into a lot of trouble. I've come to find that when I'm separated from a person (even an awesome person) for whatever reason, it's definitely for the better. If you happen to run into her again, then there's probably some unfinished business you have with her. Some people just appear in your life for a moment because you need them there to teach you something or vice versa, and you never see them again. Who knows. Maybe you'll see her again later, maybe not. I think the best thing for you to do in this situation is to keep on truckin'.


----------



## LeatherTrampGypsy (Feb 9, 2011)

I feel you two crossed paths for certain reasons. Maybe you changed her lifestyle around by just kickin it with her? Maybe for the better? Its pretty enlightening. I'm sorry you lost your dog. I would be in pieces if I lost my mutt. I agree with everyone when they said she'll be a mess or a pain in the ass in the long run. I understand how you feel. Its realllllly confusing. Just keep your head up kid. You'll be fine :-D


----------



## BrittanyTheBananarchist (Feb 10, 2011)

from how you said she was acting i think its a lotta sketch. and if she was a underage runaway she mighta gotten picked up by the cops. either way she sounded like a handful and more stress than pleasure. also if your worried she might be underage i really wouldnt go after her once you get stuck with having sex with a minor life would just suck. just a lot of bull shit all the way around. dont feel bad either. not ur fault she wandered off. 
good luck tho


----------



## 1544c (Apr 1, 2011)

i have a good idea!
sounds like you made a lot of decisions while you were under the influence of various drugs.
good advice: maybe tone down your drug use a little bit and you'll understand your own reactions and decisions as well as other peoples.' 
being sober can generate amazing insight into understanding everyday human behavior
by the way, you just sound lonely to me. forget that woman.


----------

